# Your favorite Meistersinger recording? (what a masterpiece)



## Itullian

Another in my top 5. love this opera. which versions do i have to own and why?

i'll tell my favorite later.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

While there is an array of formidable recordings, I often find myself gravitating back toward this one...

Thomas Stewart
Sandor Konya
Gundula Janowitz
Thomas Hemsley
Brigitte Fassbaender
Gerhard Unger
Franz Crass
Bavarian Radio Symphony & Chorus/Rafael Kubelík
1967


----------



## Bill H.

BalloinMaschera said:


> While there is an array of formidable recordings, I often find myself gravitating back toward this one...
> 
> Thomas Stewart
> Sandor Konya
> Gundula Janowitz
> Thomas Hemsley
> Brigitte Fassbaender
> Gerhard Unger
> Franz Crass
> Bavarian Radio Symphony & Chorus/Rafael Kubelík
> 1967


I'm hoping to get that one someday, I've heard it's great.

Another studio recording from the previous decade that I enjoy greatly is this one:

Ferdinand Frantz (Hans Sachs), Rudolf Schock (Walther von Stolzing), Elisabeth Grümmer (Eva), Benno Kusche (Sixtus Beckmesser), Gottlob Frick (Veit Pogner, Gerhard Unger (David), Marga Höffgen (Magdalene), Gustav Neidlinger (Fritz Kothner), Horst Wilhelm (Kunz Vogelgesang), Walter Stoll (Konrad Nachtigall), Manfred Schmidt (Balthasar Zorn), Leoplod Clam (Ulrich Eisslinger), Herold Kraus (Augustin Moser), Robert Koffmane (Hermann Ortel), Anton Metternich (Hans Schwarz), Hanns Pick (Hans Foltz), Hermann Prey (Nachtwächter)

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin, Chor der St Hedwigs-Kathedral Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe (conductor)

Mono recording, 1956. No longer available on EMI (I think), but Arkivmusic sells their custom-burn licensed release, and it's available at download sites as well.


----------



## Itullian

there are 2 complete on youtube that are excellent, Abendroth and Furtwangler.

i think the youtuber is Beyreuthathon or close to that.


----------



## Aramis

Nobody sings final aria like Rene Kollo on Karajan's recording, even Kollo on Solti's recording. Too bad that the recording as a whole if far from perfection of main character.


----------



## Itullian

Domingo is superb on the Jochum.


----------



## itywltmt

Paul Schoeffler / Karl Donch / Hilde Guden / Gunther Treptow
Vienna State Opera Chorus / Wiener Philharmoniker
Hans Knappertsbusch 
(1950-51)

Link: http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=534

Also, a thorough review of the Meistersinger dioscography:
http://www.operacast.com/meisters.htm


----------



## Itullian

itywltmt said:


> Paul Schoeffler / Karl Donch / Hilde Guden / Gunther Treptow
> Vienna State Opera Chorus / Wiener Philharmoniker
> Hans Knappertsbusch
> (1950-51)
> 
> Link: http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=534
> 
> Also, a thorough review of the Meistersinger dioscography:
> http://www.operacast.com/meisters.htm


thank you!


----------



## Itullian

listening to Abendroth right now and it's excellent.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I know that in many quarters, a critical consensus has gravitated towards the Kubelik interpretation-- but my VERY favorite _Meistersinger_ recording is the Grammy-winning, Penguin Guide top rated set by Solti and the Chicago S.O.

I can also listen with pleasure to the Sawallisch-Bavarian Orchestra recording... And (if memory serves) you can get this one at a bargain price, if you're willing to pick up the "libretto-free" version of this set.


----------



## Itullian

ok, my favorite is the Jochum dgg, with the great Domingo performance and wonderful conducting of EJ. I'm not put off by DFD's Sachs. Some scenes I like him, some not so much.But the recording, as a whole, is, I think, wonderful.

i like the Karajan mono and the Abendroth mono,too.

anything with Kollo is out, just don't like him.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I know, old thread, but it is a short thread and a good place for me to start my quest. 
First, I have only one Meistersinger on CD and so it currently is my favorite 
(and also shares several singers with my one DVD):









However I have been salivating over this one (because I expect Janowitz to be superb),
but it is very expensive:









And then this one looks interesting (for Christa Ludwig),
but I have not done a thorough job of researching Meistersingers:









Someone predicted that I was going to go on a run with Meistersingers!:lol:


----------



## Itullian

I love all 3. 

Spectacular sound on the Solti.
DFD and Domingo heavenly.
Stewart, Janowitz great singing.

love em all


----------



## bigshot

The blu-ray from Glyndebourne is excellent on all counts.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well I ended up getting this one for my second Meistersinger:


----------



## Barbebleu

I've just finished listening to the Munich 1979 Meistersinger conducted beautifully by Sawallisch with Fischer-Dieskau as Sachs, Kurt Moll as Pogner, Kollo as Walther, Schreier as David, Hans Gunter Nocker as Beckmesser, Julia Varady as Eva and Cornelia Wulkopf as Magdalena. 

I wasn't too familiar with the Beckmesser or the Lena but they are both very good. Nocker in particular sings the part very well with no trace of caricature which can so often mar many a Beckmesser. Kollo and Schreier are both in great voice and sound as good, if not better than their Dresden outing with Karajan. Now I know F-D has his detractors but my goodness, it's so good to hear Sachs sung as well as this and there is no hint of roughness anywhere in this interpretation. In fact there is a liederish quality that F-D brings to it that suits Sachs monologues extremely well. All round I really enjoyed this Meistersinger and while it won't replace Kubelik or Karajan as my two current favourites it is certainly in my top ten.


----------



## Becca

I recently listened to extended parts of the Solti/VPO, Solti/CSO, Sawallisch/BRSO and Levine/Met recordings and decided that the older Solti/VPO was the one that came closest to satisfying and mainly for the Sachs of Norman Bailey, there was something about both Van Dam & Weikl which didn't quite match my mental picture of the character. Now if I were choosing it based on the Eva, then it would be Levine for Karita Mattila. At some time, given the opportunity, I would like to sample Goodall's version.

As an aside, there is an interesting background to the Karajan/Dresden recording. The recording had been planned for 1968 with Sir John Barbirolli conducting, but that was around the time of Czech invasion and Rafael Kubelik prevailed on Barbirolli to not work in East Germany. The recording was put on hold until 1970 by which time Barbirolli had died so HvK was invited although the recording producer remained Ronald Kinlock Anderson who had regularly worked with Barbirolli but not HvK.


----------



## Barbebleu

Becca said:


> I recently listened to extended parts of the Solti/VPO, Solti/CSO, Sawallisch/BRSO and Levine/Met recordings and decided that the older Solti/VPO was the one that came closest to satisfying and mainly for the Sachs of Norman Bailey, there was something about both Van Dam & Weikl which didn't quite match my mental picture of the character. Now if I were choosing it based on the Eva, then it would be Levine for Karita Mattila. At some time, given the opportunity, I would like to sample Goodall's version.
> 
> As an aside, there is an interesting background to the Karajan/Dresden recording. The recording had been planned for 1968 with Sir John Barbirolli conducting, but that was around the time of Czech invasion and Rafael Kubelik prevailed on Barbirolli to not work in East Germany. The recording was put on hold until 1970 by which time Barbirolli had died so HvK was invited although the recording producer remained Ronald Kinlock Anderson who had regularly worked with Barbirolli but not HvK.


Goodall's English Meistersinger is very good apart from beng rather poorly recorded. It sounds as though the cd's have been mastered from vinyl and not the master tapes.

Apparently for political reasons HvK was "encouraged", shall we say, to use Theo Adam for Sachs, who was not first choice for the part. If memory serves HvK's choice would have been Karl Ridderbusch but I'm happy to be corrected on this if someone knows differently.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Recordings I have, in order of preference
Kubelik
Solti/VPO
Knappertsbusch
Sawallisch

Although there is not much space among the top three. The Knappertsbusch on LP was how I came to know the opera.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite Die Meistersinger features Theo Adam as Hans Sachs, René Kollo as Walther and Helen Donath as Eva. Herbert von Karajan conducts the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Fine enough for the likes of me!


----------



## Barbebleu

hpowders said:


> View attachment 81287
> 
> 
> My favorite Die Meistersinger features Theo Adam as Hans Sachs, René Kollo as Walther and Helen Donath as Eva. Herbert von Karajan conducts the Staatskapelle Dresden.
> 
> Fine enough for the likes of me!


This was my first recording which I bought when it was released. It still remains one of my all time favourite versions.


----------



## Itullian

I love Solti ll, Kubelik, Solti 1, Jochum.

I reach for Solti ll the most. The sound is absolutely beautiful.

Really love DFD and Domingo in the Jochum.


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> I love Solti ll, Kubelik, Solti 1, Jochum.
> 
> I reach for Solti ll the most. The sound is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Really love DFD and Domingo in the Jochum.


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Few points on the Karajan / Dresden recording. Adam was put forward by the East Germans for Sachs. HvK was not that keen but had worked with Adam and liked him well enough not to veto it. Pity however as Riddersbusch was present he didn't sing Sachs. Evans was certainly in at Karajan's insistence as were the two lovers as HvK wanted them to sound really young. Till the last minute Karajan prevaricated about the whole thing until Peter Andry from EMI told him that if he didn't want to do it they would ask Bohm, something that made Karajan's mind up very quickly!
Things went so well the recording was polished off in thirteen sessions instead of twenty-one. At the end HvK made a speech of thanks and Kollo asked (as the tape machines were running) whether everyone could have a copy as a memento. At which point a hitherto unnoticed man stood up and said on no account could that tape be taken outside East Germany. He turned out to be a member of the Stasi, the feared East German police, who were the watchdogs of the vile and paranoid Soviet satellite state. Next day Geriant Evans was delayed for two hours at the border while the police searched his vehicle. They thought he might have a copy of the tape!


----------



## hpowders

Barbebleu said:


> This was my first recording which I bought when it was released. It still remains one of my all time favourite versions.


Yes, it's terrific!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> View attachment 81287
> 
> 
> My favorite Die Meistersinger features Theo Adam as Hans Sachs, René Kollo as Walther and Helen Donath as Eva. Herbert von Karajan conducts the Staatskapelle Dresden.
> 
> Fine enough for the likes of me!


Out of the three I own it is my favourite one as well.

And yes, what a _meister_piece!


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Out of the three I own it is my favourite one as well.
> 
> And yes, what a _meister_piece!


I haven't played it in a while. I will be alone for about a week pretty soon. I will play it at that time.

Three? Wow! An embarrassment of riches!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Right now, of the 5 sets I have, Sawallisch is my favorite. I like Keilberth a lot. I have not listened to my Karajan 1951 set (came in a Wagner opera big box). I am shying away from Goodall except as an occasional curiosity as something is lost when played in English. Solti was my first but I am not fond of it.


----------



## Faustian

Fritz Kobus said:


> Right now, of the 5 sets I have, Sawallisch is my favorite. I like Keilberth a lot. I have not listened to my Karajan 1951 set (came in a Wagner opera big box). I am shying away from Goodall except as an occasional curiosity as something is lost when played in English. Solti was my first but I am not fond of it.


I'm assuming the reason you've shied away from the Kubelik is the price? But I'd happily trade in several of those other sets for the Kubelik and be satisfied.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

The best:










The best in good sound:










Others:

Knappertsbusch '60 (Orfeo)
Karajan (EMI)
Kempe (EMI)
Knappertsbusch (Decca)


----------



## Barbebleu

Fritz Kobus said:


> Right now, of the 5 sets I have, Sawallisch is my favorite. I like Keilberth a lot. I have not listened to my Karajan 1951 set (came in a Wagner opera big box). I am shying away from Goodall except as an occasional curiosity as something is lost when played in English. Solti was my first but I am not fond of it.


Which Solti Fritz? The CSO or the VPO. Both have their highs and lows. I would personally give the second outing the edge.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Faustian said:


> I'm assuming the reason you've shied away from the Kubelik is the price? But I'd happily trade in several of those other sets for the Kubelik and be satisfied.


Not exactly sure, but at the prices it is going for I would have to be extremely confident that it was a set I really wanted.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Barbebleu said:


> Which Solti Fritz? The CSO or the VPO. Both have their highs and lows. I would personally give the second outing the edge.


I have the CSO Solti. I think my decision at that time was based partly on price and partly on it has several of the same cast as the DVD I had watched.


----------



## Faustian

Fritz Kobus said:


> Not exactly sure, but at the prices it is going for I would have to be extremely confident that it was a set I really wanted.


I see that Opera Depot is offering it a a cheaper rate, though I don't know how the sound compares to the Arts Music release.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Faustian said:


> I see that Opera Depot is offering it a a cheaper rate, though I don't know how the sound compares to the Arts Music release.


They sometimes have a sound clip but you can only tell much from a small sample. Also prefer to buy the commercial release when possible. Maybe it is on You Tube where I could at least give it a listen.


----------

